# beetle engine swap



## siverslugbug01 (Dec 28, 2010)

any one hav any thoughts about a vr6 in a beetle?


----------



## 2003NBTurboS (Jun 1, 2009)

LOVE vR6 Beetles. As long as you have a donor car it's not that bad. You need to make sure you get the harness with the new motor. I am not sure about the dash cluster, you might need that as well. The Vr6 is a great motor, but the 1.8T is a lot more tuner friendly. Meaning you can get more bang for the buck with a 1.8T. That's my opinion. For what it's worth.


----------



## 2003NBTurboS (Jun 1, 2009)

Do a search on New Beetle.ORG. There are a few write-ups over there on the subject.


----------



## Russian (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm in progress. Complete 4motion ...


----------



## 2003NBTurboS (Jun 1, 2009)

No Sh#t? Wow. Let us know hows it goes. We want pics or it didn't happen. I've been dreamin bout building a car like that.


----------



## lowbug2001 (Dec 14, 2009)

all you need is the engine, engine wiring harness,engine ecm, gas pedal.... (if not drive by wire) cluster, and the chip out the key the car came from and if you want to put the 6 spd in like i did you just need the axles, and shift box

as far as 1.8t goes yeah there more user friendly... but theres nothin like sound of a vr....


----------



## 2003NBTurboS (Jun 1, 2009)

lowbug2001 said:


> all you need is the engine, engine wiring harness,engine ecm, gas pedal.... (if not drive by wire) cluster, and the chip out the key the car came from and if you want to put the 6 spd in like i did you just need the axles, and shift box


Seems that would get the motor in. But the drivetrain to convert to a 4motion, well it cant be that easy or you would see more of them done.


----------



## lowbug2001 (Dec 14, 2009)

well yeah i was just replying to the original post bout just puttin a vr in. im in the process of getting all the parts needed for the 4motion part. thats a whole nother list of its own lol


----------



## 2003NBTurboS (Jun 1, 2009)

lowbug2001 said:


> but theres nothin like sound of a vr....


No doubt about it. Love that sound. I like this vid for the sound clips alone...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZgbiqiiPuA


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

a vr6 without an expensive turbo kit, well still a slow car that just sounds good :wave:


----------



## siverslugbug01 (Dec 28, 2010)

the vr-6 isnt slow for a none turbo car.1.8t is slow an tell you put an ass load of money in it.


----------



## lowbug2001 (Dec 14, 2009)

i cant wait to take mine to the track to see actual numbers but by stock comparison i think the 24v is faster it may be heavier but the torque all the way through the rpm range is incredible


----------

